# WINDOW ETCHING



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

IM STARTING ON MY WINDOWS WITH THE ETCHING AND DESIGNS. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TIPS OR POINTS TO SHARE BEFORE I START? THE BACK WINDOW WILL BE DONE AND THE FRONT WINDOW DOWN AROUND THE EDGES. IM NOT SURE YET ON THE SIDE WINDOWS IN THE BACK IM STILL DEBATING.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Years ago I won a window etching giveaway at a car show and had to have it done that weekend before I left and the person doing it had two methods. Sand Blasting or an acid cream. With the paint on my car and knowing the sand would be flying and getting into things I didn't want it in, I opted for the acid etch. He applied regular shelf paper to the glass and then sketched out the design. I OK'd it and he then took an exacto blade and cut the paper on his marks and then peeled out the center. He then dabbed the acid cream on the glass and let it sit a while and then took a sponge that was wet with water and wiped it off. It was a very subtle etch in my glass and sandblasting or allowing the acid cream to eat into more of the glass would make it more noticeable but I was happy with it.
I found out what the cream was and it is available at hobby stores (glass etch). The biggest thing is laying out the design. Just like paint work on a car is not real hard it's making the design of it work. With the paper on the glass to sketch it out if your not happy you can try another design and then once you are happy cut the paper, remove the area where the design will be at and then etch it.
Jim


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

*IM GLAD U POINTED THE SAND AND PAINT OUT MAN I DIDNT STOP AND THINK OF THAT. THANKS HOMIE... SO PRETTY MUCH THE ACID LEAVIN IT LONGER WILL ETCH IT DEEPER. DO U KNOW IF I SHOULD MASK OF THE CHROME OR WILL IT DAMAGE IT?*


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

The acid cream is sorta like a thick snot and if you are worried about it getting on anything, mask it off with a good 3M masking tape topped with another tape like duct tape or something thick. If you are careful using it and not slinging it all over the place you should be fine. The acid will probably eat into chrome and other things. When the guy etching the glass on mine said if he did get it on the paint or chrome he would wipe it off right away with a damp sponge it probably wouldn't do anything to the surface but if it sat for a little while it probably would screw it up.
Just like when using naval jelly to remove deep rust spots on a car you need to keep the area wet with the solution and I would think the same with the glass etching cream. In other words, don't let it dry out while on the area you are working on.
If all else fails and the acid cream does not dig in deep enough, take the glass out to a shop that can sand blast what you have etched on it already but deeper. 
Jim


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

do you know where the acid cream is available from?


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Sep 29 2005, 09:15 AM~3908730
> *do you know where the acid cream is available from?
> *


I found it at the local hobby store. I think it was in the aisle with stained glass stuff.
Mine was in a small plastic container with maybe 8-12 oz of it inside and I'm thinking it was under $20.00 ?.
Jim


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

high speed dremel with a diamond tip!!!!!


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

that acid cream works, at my old job use to use it to etch a trackin code on windows so it can be identified if it was stolen ... if dripped onto paint, chrome etc wipe it off with a damp cloth ASAP ... the name says it all acid, the longer it sits the deeper itll eat ... do whats best to get your design ... you can even tape your window and cut and peel off the tape rightoff your window if need be, do make sure you get durable tape though and dont do it in the sun or on a hot window, it takes longer to work


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Sep 30 2005, 03:59 PM~3918325
> *high speed dremel with a  diamond tip!!!!!
> *


That too would work. Just like what they do when engraving glasses. 

Jim


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@Sep 30 2005, 04:11 PM~3918408


MAN HOMIE THAT LAC U GOT 4 SEL I WOUDL KILL FOR.... THAT SHI MADE ME GRINGE...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i was thinking about blasting my windows.I'd be laying down some thick masking for sure.but I don't know exactly how to do it,just a little at a time or do i go all the way, also, what grit sand should you use?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 1 2005, 07:00 PM~3924246
> *i was thinking about blasting my windows.I'd be laying down some thick masking for sure.but I don't know exactly how to do it,just a little at a time or do i go all the way, also, what grit sand should you use?
> *


theres a type youre supposed to use... i uess it has a different texture, and id assume youre supposed to use a much lower psi on the compressor....

ill look at the eastwood catalog when i go upstairs..lol


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Depending on the type of media and how it's done, you can sandblast with no worries. I just cover the car with plastic and cover any piece of glass thats not going to be blasted. I usually blast at about 20 psi. I use Silicon Carbide but Aluminum Oxide works too.


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

can anyone tell me what the cream is called cos I can;t find it anywhere (UK) a product name would be good! cheers.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Oct 6 2005, 06:16 AM~3952001
> *can anyone tell me what the cream is called cos I can;t find it anywhere (UK) a product name would be good! cheers.
> *


I just did a Google search and came up with a bunch:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=glass+etching+cream

I think what I bought was the Armour Etch product.

Jim


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

nice one jim,I did a uk only google search and didn't come up with nada. Found a US seller on ebay so will give it a shot. Thanks again.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

thats etching cream is okay stuff just bought i small one aboutthe size of a pill bottle for $20.00 cnd heres the mirror i did. first time etching


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Oct 6 2005, 07:43 PM~3956472
> *thats etching cream is okay stuff just bought i small one aboutthe size of a pill bottle for $20.00 cnd heres the mirror i did. first time etching
> *


that looks pretty good, you just had to tape up the mirror first?

if so, did you use regular masking tape?


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

ya just rugular masking tape i use 2 coats of tape just to be safe heres what it looks like taped up and heres another mirror i did and the stuff i used is called armour etch


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good stuff i used it on my lowrider bike mirrors im thinkin bout doin my car


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

on the etching cream, do they say how long 2 leave it on, or what is the rule on that? btw, that mirror came out awesome


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 11 2005, 11:13 PM~3985324
> *on the etching cream, do they say how long 2 leave it on, or what is the rule on that? btw, that mirror came out awesome
> *


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 12 2005, 12:13 AM~3985324
> *on the etching cream, do they say how long 2 leave it on, or what is the rule on that? btw, that mirror came out awesome
> *


it says 5 minutes but thats bull shit i left it on for like an hour on one mirror and its the same as the one i left it on for like 15.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

good idea i think im gonna tray it myself :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post up pictures of etchings.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

This is the rear window I did for Violet Rose II, He took 2nd Place Bomb Truck this year.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Here is Bob Marley on a euro rear glass:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Also did earthquake:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

I did Orgullo Mexicano in '03, current 2005 lowrider car of the year:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

... I likes!


----------



## sneekone (Nov 14, 2005)

NEED TO GET THEM OF MY HANDS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my truck has a chopped top, so my windows are made of lexan plastic. will this etching cream work, or will it disintigrate my window.


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

i did this with the cream


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

looks good bro!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Double post!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Some Headlights:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 17 2005, 08:30 PM~4228648
> *Some Headlights:
> 
> 
> ...


so i guess it works on plastic then huh??????


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------hotstuff5957
yeah, it does, but its much harder to keep it consistant.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thinking about doing some etching myself on the ride.Just got a 12oz.bottle of Armour Etch and some stencil paper along with some brushes.Here's a few pics of my ride.As you can see the pinstriping is a big part of the cars character.What I'm wondering is what image would look good or go with the ride??Your input would greatly be appreciated....thank you in advance..........


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

7monte8 your car is nice homey,damn im feelin that for real! i know its a etching topic but what color is your ride?

oh and i use a high rpm dremel with a "wizard attatched" and various diamond bits,more like tattooing....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Nov 22 2005, 07:23 PM~4259060
> *7monte8 your car is nice homey,damn im feelin that for real! i know its a etching topic but what color is your ride?
> 
> oh and i use a high rpm dremel with a "wizard attatched" and various diamond bits,more like tattooing....
> *


thanx for the compliment homie .My ride is a Charcoal Grey PPG with House of Color Green flake...I am interested in the acid window etching because it has a really clean look somewhat like sandblasting...any Ideas?????anyone????


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

yo i got a monte myself bro, i just got it and i got bigg plans im gunna try this etchin out, as for your car i say follow the pinstripining patterns as much as you can


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------

